# Have just been approached by One born every minute



## kellybeeb

They were waiting in my gp and after I came out of the midwifes room they started asking me had I heard they would be at lgi and gave me a leaflet.

They will call in the next few days for my decision.

I think its going to be no but I'll have a think as you can pull out at any time.


----------



## Lawhra

Ooh. What a decision! Is it true they pay £3000? 

I would probably consider it as you would have a great record of your birth to show your baby one day. I'm sure they'd love to hear the story (and see) of the day the Nation saw them be born :)

But being seen in that state is not for everyone. People who do it are very brave :D


----------



## jacks mummy

My local hospital is the LGI but I'm having my baby at Harrogate hospital, hats off to u if u do I don't think I could lol I always wonderd tho do people get payed to do it? X


----------



## CMarie

What's One Born Every Minute? :blush:


----------



## Kiki09

Nice to be asked, not sure I could do it though agree it would be nice to have that kind of record of your child coming into the world!


----------



## doggy121

oh wow, i'd probably do it if they didn't show the world my hairy mary, obviously impossible on a show like that...mind you for 3k hmmmmm.... family holiday payed for nxt year!!


----------



## lilly100

my first initial thought and reaction would be oh my god no! but then again i think it would be something nice to keep but then again your partner could just record it if thats what you were doing it for. 
i love that programme, the only thing i would not be happy about would be talking about my personal life on tv as its not just the birth they follow they ask how you met and about little details of your life which i wouldnt want to discuss. Actually having said all of that i probably wouldnt do it but good luck to you if you do, i think it takes a lot of courage to do something like that, and it makes such a good programme


----------



## lilly100

do you get paid?


----------



## Jollybean

oo what are ur feelings so far? I'd be tempted but at the same time, u need to feel completely at ease when in labour for things to progress well. 
What does ur OH think? 

Pros-once in a lifetime opportunity
-u get to capture your labour for your own keepsake
-ur child will have an immediate claim to fame lol
-it would be an interesting experience with the possibility (?) 

Cons-some people see it as making ur personal life public (personally i love watching it 
and don't judge the people who do it simply for choosing to take part)
-if having cameras on u constantly wud make u feel self conscious
-if u heard of people criticising after the showing (hopefully this wudnt happen but 
did to some 'screamers'


----------



## lauandbump

Wow how amazing to be asked! I would say no as i'm worried about the OH watching, never mind the country but if that doesn't bother you then i say go for it! How cool to have that to look back on and your LO will be famous as soon as s/he is born, lol xxx


----------



## BabyDeacon

Wow i'd love that!think i would actually go for it


----------



## charbaby

Do you get paid for it? x


----------



## leanne_h_89

I would be like "hell no" but now after thinking about it there's quite a few good points...
You could see your birthing experience from a whole other angle, it's rare that they feature footage of "down there" but I'm sure you could request they didn't in your contract, a great record you'll have for years to come, I don't think people would think any less of you for doing it but have respect, it's not like there's a camera crew from what I gather there's just little webcam thingys dotted around the rooms.

Also if they do pay you (which they joule really) then there's money to put away for LO for future.
You'll have to keep us updated in your decision! So exciting! X


----------



## Cabbage

I wouldn't do it if they offered me a million!!...

...but that's just me!:blush:


----------



## Bumpontherun

I would do it for free!! I don't really feel self concious and I feel quite sad that I don't remember much of my previous labour (well the part in hospital) because I was so exhausted and the gas and air made me a bit drunk! I would love to see what it was like and to have all the footage of Helen when she was first born.


----------



## lau86

What an opportunity!! I believe everything in this life comes for a reason, I wud defo have to go for it, I'd always be thinking what i'd missed out on if I didn't! I can see why ppl wudnt tho, it's intruding on a very private moment isn't it...


----------



## xashleyx

aw wow i would love to do something like that but they never come to scotland :(


----------



## MiissMuffet

Wow I would feel honoured to be asked!


----------



## tanya

If i was you I would definitely do it, it'd be a great way to remember the birth.
Being me on the other hand I wouldn't be able to do it as I am trying not to let a member of my family find me.


----------



## RebeccaG

That's really exciting! And what a record of your birth! I would definitely consider it.


----------



## kimber89

if i didnt have stretch marks to hide i would do it. i say you dont even think about the cameras when your in there!! x


----------



## charliea85

Wow how awesome.... Im torn as to whether id want to do it or not, see I would love to have the courage to do it but im quite self concious so it would prob just make me feel uncomfortable but I would love to be able to.

you might also recieve the best care because the hospital know it is being recorded so they would pay you more attention than most others in the hospital....


----------



## kellybeeb

No pay girls that would of swayed me toward doing it

I thought you would get better care and you can pull out at any point but my family don't know I'm pregnant so wouldn't want them seeing baby 

Hmmm its hard to decide do I say yeah and pull out if its bad or just say no..


----------



## DressageDiva

kellybeeb said:


> No pay girls that would of swayed me toward doing it

Oh really! That is surprising


----------



## emzul

I would have to pass........... purely because I wouldnt want it documented when I murder my OH on National TV for being irritating and classing his "funny banter" as a form of pain relief whilst in labour!


----------



## charliea85

kellybeeb said:


> No pay girls that would of swayed me toward doing it

Crikey I dont think I would bother then I would just get my OH to film it and have it as a personal video diary. Im shocked they dont offer any money as it is such an intimate personal moment that they want to broadcast... I love the show and think the girls that say yes are brave but id have to have an incentive to say yes I think... something that made it worthwhile to let the nation see me in prob the most undignifying condition anyone ever would see me lol.....


----------



## SparkleBug

:rofl:


doggy121 said:


> oh wow, i'd probably do it if they didn't show the world my hairy mary, obviously impossible on a show like that...mind you for 3k hmmmmm.... family holiday payed for nxt year!!

this made me laff so hard!! Lol lol! X


----------



## kimberalex

I love the show but no pay ??! really?! am sure they payed the people on big fat gypsy wedding....you would at least think the programme makers would pay something as they are getting payed from channel 4 to make the show as its very popular...Yes it's a nice keepsake and you would probs get better care...Your body your baby your decision hun!

Last time I was in labour i ripped a clump of my OH hair out am sure he wouldn't want a reminder lmao! and all the mary shots they have fuzzed out (don't know why its still obvious lol)

I shall NEVER forget the one i watched when I was bad with sickness and she had black teeth and her boyfriend pulled her round in a cart on his bike :s


----------



## Cabbage

DressageDiva said:


> kellybeeb said:
> 
> 
> No pay girls that would of swayed me toward doing it
> 
> Oh really! That is surprisingClick to expand...

Not surprising at all when you think that probably 50% of women would do it for free... a lot of those reality TV / Documentary shows don't pay, they just rely on volunteers.


----------



## smileyfaces

I wish they was at my hospital, Id do it for sure!


----------



## mons75

If you are not sure DON"T do it! 

I'm glad they dont pay, it seems wrong to pay for that.

Good luck! xx


----------



## kellybeeb

THey said its a documentary so they cannot pay as it may sway people's views which I could understand for things like a program about drugs or the health service but I wouldn't change my opinion on my labour because I got paid.


----------



## prettykitty

Im on the shelf about it - as I think its a very personal time in a couples life, but yet I love watching one born!

Personally I couldnt do it myself, but its a very personal choice and everyone is different and I think its correct that they dont pay people as this would just sway people, they should have people doing it as they WANT to do it. 

If you feel its right then do it :) 

x


----------



## sweets1234

I am due my baby in two weeks and i'm doing one born they have been and filmed this morning. All i have to do is ring them when I start labour you dont get paid for it but it's something nice to show back to her when shes older me and my boyfriend are very excited carnt wait!!!!!


----------



## Jaybear5

Oh wow! Very jealous....I'd do it defo!!!


----------



## Maman

wow i would most definitely do it! i couldnt care less about wether peopel see my parts (its just nature!) and so what if people watch it and get judgementsl - its their problem and it wont be the first or last time in my life id get judged. 

Its a good way to document your childs entry in to the world.


----------



## leanne_h_89

Ooh wow sweets1234 looking forward to it for you, it'll add an extra bit of excitement for you meeting your LO x


----------



## babydustcass

Id definitely do it, paid or not :) I LOVED watching one born every minute, no matter what the story was or who the woman was, they were all interesting and fascinating to watch. And they helped me a lot too which deciding some parts of my birth plan ect, If i could help someone in that way then it would be worth it! I would also love to be able to look back and remember my labour more clearly than I do, gas and air made it a little foggy.


----------



## pipsbabybean

im just extremely happy they are making another uk series. i really miss it! do u no when it will be on tv? hehe


----------



## ChocolateKate

I used to work for Channel 4 I'll try to find out when it's due to be scheduled. X


----------



## emzul

Ahh thats awesome, let us know when its being shown! xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

ChocolateKate said:


> I used to work for Channel 4 I'll try to find out when it's due to be scheduled. X

aww thanks hun. the usa version is nothing like the uk version. loved it! :happydance:please let us no if u can hehe.. :cloud9:


----------



## kellybeeb

The leaflet they give out says it'll be on early 2012


----------



## pipsbabybean

kellybeeb said:


> The leaflet they give out says it'll be on early 2012

that could be a good thing. as baba will be born then cant scare myself by watching it.. hehe


----------



## ChocolateKate

Unfortunately no word from my contacts which probably means it hasn't been scheduled this far in advance. They've obviously signed the deal and commissioned a second series with the production company filming taking place now. If I was going to guess I would have said January, given that last year's new series started then and was a big hit. I have two friends who work for the production company so if I hear anything from them, I'll be sure to pass it on although once they hand it over to Channel 4, it's really just up to them when they decide to take it to air. X


----------



## pipsbabybean

ChocolateKate said:


> Unfortunately no word from my contacts which probably means it hasn't been scheduled this far in advance. They've obviously signed the deal and commissioned a second series with the production company filming taking place now. If I was going to guess I would have said January, given that last year's new series started then and was a big hit. I have two friends who work for the production company so if I hear anything from them, I'll be sure to pass it on although once they hand it over to Channel 4, it's really just up to them when they decide to take it to air. X

thanks hun, i like that u have contacts hehe. i cant wait~!x


----------



## sweets1234

ChocolateKate said:


> I used to work for Channel 4 I'll try to find out when it's due to be scheduled. X


Its due to be shown in January they are filming all births from back end of August to end of October in Leeds!!!!


----------



## 2RockinBoys

Thats so cool!! I'd totally do it! What an amazing way of remembering the birth of your LO without having to remember to bring a camcorder! I do like to watch One born every minute, just dont get the opportunity with my work schedules :(


----------



## lesleyann

Id soo do it if they did it for homebirths!! Tbh I did not care who saw me in labour but then again I was not a screamer, and it seems to be the screamers who get "slated" so to speak. Although I may get slated for having my 2year old at his little sister birth but hey ho.


----------



## sweets1234

Congrats on the birth of your baby hope everything went good!!

Had my little girl on the 6th sept and filmed one born get it back to watch in december!!

The show starts in Jan but dont know what one il be in Ive got bright red hair and my partner is called ben so keep a look out!!


----------



## AmyMumToBe

Exciting!! :) LOVE that show! Xx


----------

